# New Block Lengths



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

WTF?? 3.5 hour blocks now??

It's nonsense. I want $72, no less than that. I don't want to get paid $9 less for the same mileage, especially when the block length is just an estimate and not even guaranteed.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> WTF?? 3.5 hour blocks now??
> 
> It's nonsense. I want $72, no less than that. I don't want to get paid $9 less for the same mileage, especially when the block length is just an estimate and not even guaranteed.


The routes are adjusted accordingly. It also will open up more slots. The bad thing is that it will make it more difficult doing consecutive blocks unless they also have offers that start on the 1/2 hr.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> The routes are adjusted accordingly. It also will open up more slots. The bad thing is that it will make it more difficult doing consecutive blocks unless they also have offers that start on the 1/2 hr.


I understand, but a 3.5 hour and 4 hour block are going to likely be practically the same in most instances. Just another block I'll have to deal with trying to avoid or continually drop after I pick up.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> WTF?? 3.5 hour blocks now??
> 
> It's nonsense. I want $72, no less than that. I don't want to get paid $9 less for the same mileage, especially when the block length is just an estimate and not even guaranteed.


New method to stiff the drivers! 3.5 h block are 4 h block! Amazon is the new Uber now! Time to find another gig


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

We've had um in Denver for over a month now. They release 3's, 3.5's and 4's all for the same start time, make a headache when waiting to get into the warehouse


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Boo effin hoo


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They are on to you, the bot people. And making sure you have 60 stops too.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Funny how they're doing this. 3, 3.5 or 4 they all take approximately the same time to complete. I've only done one 3 hour but it took close to the same time to complete as 4 hour.
Seems like they just did away with the return time they left for 4 hour blocks to return packages. So, what drivers will do is stop early and return packages more often. In essence, same amount of packages will be delivered overall. 
I pass on anything but 4 hour blocks and most drivers here do.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

keep finishing 4 hours blocks in 2 hours... its time to start sand bagging and walking/driving as slow as possible. if every flex driver did that they would stop ****ing us over with this and all the other bs they are starting to pull.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

impoorlikeyou said:


> keep finishing 4 hours blocks in 2 hours... its time to start sand bagging and walking/driving as slow as possible. if every flex driver did that they would stop &%[email protected]!*ing us over with this and all the other bs they are starting to pull.


 Another genius with "THE" solution! Ridiculous to keep saying this. 
You slow on down and i'll continue to work at my pace.

The simple solution is to make the 4 hour routes more "efficient/complete". Problem fixed for EVERYBODY!

I know FEW if any drivers who like the 3 hour routes. 4 hours is the MINIMAL amount of time to make it worth the effort.
The exception would be for locations where 2, 3 hour blocks are doable and our location is it not.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I pass on anything but 4 hour blocks and most drivers here do.


Nah, the noobs won't, nor will the desperate ones who will take any block any time.

This is a logical extension of a company like Amazon that now has data from millions upon millions of deliveries, and the tech knowledge and compute power to analyze it. They know that X% of the blocks they were paying $72 for could have been done for 3 or 3.5 x $18, so they'll start offering them... and the turnover of drivers guarantees they'll be accepted because they don't know any better.

Where this falls apart is the warehouse, I'm betting -- are the knuckleheads in the vests actually looking at reports and saying "Joe in the Honda has a 3.5 hr, he gets this cart right here because it's flagged as 3.5 hr". I'm guessing not - at least not around here. (Your warehouse may vary)


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Nah, the noobs won't, nor will the desperate ones who will take any block any time.
> 
> This is a logical extension of a company like Amazon that now has data from millions upon millions of deliveries, and the tech knowledge and compute power to analyze it. They know that X% of the blocks they were paying $72 for could have been done for 3 or 3.5 x $18, so they'll start offering them... and the turnover of drivers guarantees they'll be accepted because they don't know any better.
> 
> Where this falls apart is the warehouse, I'm betting -- are the knuckleheads in the vests actually looking at reports and saying "Joe in the Honda has a 3.5 hr, he gets this cart right here because it's flagged as 3.5 hr". I'm guessing not - at least not around here. (Your warehouse may vary)


 You're right.....new drivers will grab up anything. But when they realize that the 3 hour blocks take just as long as 4 hours, same expenses, same milage and $18 less pay......they stop taking them! 

You're right about the warehouse confusion. I was once given a 3 hour route for my 4 hour block. Like noted......took just as long and everything else was identical as far as mileage.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

3 he blocks and apartments are a terrible mix


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> 3 he blocks and apartments are a terrible mix


I have horror stories from that lucky most offices took the packages towards the end.

Also I agree 3.5 hour is just a way to mess up our pay


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm happy to see some 3.5-hour shifts. DAU1 made you have a Large Vehicle to get the 4-hour shifts. I would rather do two 3.5's than two 3's


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Another genius with "THE" solution! Ridiculous to keep saying this.
> You slow on down and i'll continue to work at my pace.
> 
> The simple solution is to make the 4 hour routes more "efficient/complete". Problem fixed for EVERYBODY!
> ...


so how exactly are they going to make a 4 hour block more "efficient" if people are already finishing in 2 hours? can you please elaborate on what exactly you mean by making them more efficient? did you mean actually give you 4 hours worth of work? instead of 60-70 packages maybe 100-120? im sure 120 packages would take up 4 hours. goodluck fitting that in a sedan though.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

impoorlikeyou said:


> so how exactly are they going to make a 4 hour block more "efficient" if people are already finishing in 2 hours? can you please elaborate on what exactly you mean by making them more efficient? did you mean actually give you 4 hours worth of work? instead of 60-70 packages maybe 100-120? im sure 120 packages would take up 4 hours. goodluck fitting that in a sedan though.


 Not sure what math you're using? Saying they need to up the package count to 100-120 is just ridiculous!
It's rare to complete an actual route(4 hour block) in 2 hours. Most people who say that are talking about the time it takes to drop packages.
Most 4 hour routes take 3-3.5 hours from BLOCK START TIME to last package drop. If you have packages to return that will use up 
the remaining time on a 4 hour block. And that most definitely has to be factored in as it's become more common as they push to keep packages moving out of the warehouse.

They have actually gotten better at filling up the time and 60-70 packages takes almost ALL drivers I know 3-4 hours to complete. 
I did 66 packages/59 stops yesterday. Block start to last drop was 3.25 hours. If I had any packages to return would have taken 25 minutes or more
to return. So, right on the money.

Of course i'm moving at a very fast clip. A new driver would have taken more than 4 hours to complete the route I had yesterday.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It all averages out in the long run. You'll never have 4 hr blocks that takes 2 hrs all the time. Some will take 3. A few will take close to 4.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Where this falls apart is the warehouse, I'm betting -- are the knuckleheads in the vests actually looking at reports and saying "Joe in the Honda has a 3.5 hr, he gets this cart right here because it's flagged as 3.5 hr". I'm guessing not - at least not around here. (Your warehouse may vary)


Our warehouse is actually pretty well organized in this regard, our warehouse actually checks us in every block and they keep an excel spreadsheet of drivers, start times and block lengths. Different parts of the warehouse have the different route lengths in them and we're directed to area based on the info they have at check in


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

impoorlikeyou said:


> so how exactly are they going to make a 4 hour block more "efficient" if people are already finishing in 2 hours? can you please elaborate on what exactly you mean by making them more efficient?





CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Not sure what math you're using? Saying they need to up the package count to 100-120 is just ridiculous!
> It's rare to complete an actual route(4 hour block) in 2 hours. Most people who say that are talking about the time it takes to drop packages.
> Most 4 hour routes take 3-3.5 hours from BLOCK START TIME to last package drop. If you have packages to return that will use up
> the remaining time on a 4 hour block. And that most definitely has to be factored in as it's become more common as they push to keep packages moving out of the warehouse.
> ...


your one of those i guess every single person i talk to tells me it takes them 2/2 30 hours to complete a block from start to finish. only people i see having trouble actually completing blocks in 2 hours are females and old people. last time just for funzies i did 65 packages 50 stops in 1:30 in redlands.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

impoorlikeyou said:


> your one of those i guess every single person i talk to tells me it takes them 2/2 30 hours to complete a block from start to finish. only people i see having trouble actually completing blocks in 2 hours are females and old people. last time just for funzies i did 65 packages 50 stops in 1:30 in redlands.


 Now you're talking out of your ass!


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

I average 2-2.5 hours for 4 hour blocks. Also, at our warehouse, we often switch racks so that we're closer to home for delivery. 

I assume this stuff is warehouse dependent.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Memorex said:


> I average 2-2.5 hours for 4 hour blocks. Also, at our warehouse, we often switch racks so that we're closer to home for delivery.
> 
> I assume this stuff is warehouse dependent.


 Slow it down there cowboy....you're the guy making us all less money! 
Are you including load time and travel time? If so.....you're warehouse is doing something wrong......in your favor.
When I include my TIME it starts at block time regardless if i'm loading or not, it's work time.

I guess if it's one of those locations where you only deliver locally within 10 miles or less you can do that. Our load and travel time is an hour or more typically.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I usually finish my 4 hour blocks in about 2.5-3 hours. I usually get anywhere from 40-65 packages. I got a route last week with 66 packed that I was worried about because all the packages looked like different streets. I finished it in about 2 hours including travel time. You should be able to deliver at least 30 packages a hour if you are fast. I have only had two routes take me over 4 hours and that was because one of them had two university's that took a good 20 minutes each to park and find out where to deliver them to. If it is really taking you guys 4 hours to finish a block all the time it is either because you work in a city that is hard delivering to or you are to slow and should look for different work.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Guess i'm just a newb with no idea what i'm doing.
Going to sign up for flex delivery school so I can be kewl like the rest of you really fast, awesome drivers!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Our load and travel time is an hour or more typically.


Good lord... seriously?

How much is loading, and how much of that loading is waiting on other people (vs. you actually loading)? I know you're a vet and know how load so you're not dawdling, but that much wasted time in the warehouse would drive me nuts.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Good lord... seriously?
> 
> How much is loading, and how much of that loading is waiting on other people (vs. you actually loading)? I know you're a vet and know how load so you're not dawdling, but that much wasted time in the warehouse would drive me nuts.


 Yeh, were one of those locations where you can't start loading until we're all parked and we can't leave until were all loaded.
It used to drive me nuts but realized nothing I can do about it so just deal with it.
This actually just started changing because of all the complaints. Yesterday they told us if a cart is behind your vehicle you can start loading. 
They also will now let drivers out as they are ready. So, they are adapting somewhat.

I can load and be ready in 10 minutes, 15 for large loads. I don't sort.....just get my first few deliveries together and ready to go.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Anybody at DMI2 seeing ANYTHING going?!
Saw one next day block yesterday and none yet for today. Seems like next day blocks are soon to be extinct? 

So much for "more delivery opportunities". 2 full days of refreshing and I think I saw 2 block drops.


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

Let's see if this works.

I keep track of the time of these events:

leave the house
get to the hub,
leave the hub
first delivery
last delivery
get home. 
Since I consider my pay to be from when I leave the house to when I get back home to be my true pay rate, I added the last three columns to compare apples to apples ( my 'travel time' is the total of Home to Hub, Hub to first delivery, and last delivery to home. )

Here is a sample of some recent deliveries.









Since they swapped on 3/26 to 3-hour shifts (I have had 42 shifts) Also the averages may be low. I tend to get a lot of Last Cleanup Shift Of The Day routes, where the mileage ( and the traffic!) is much higher, but the package count is much lower. ( Looks like its 40 vs 20 packages, mid-day vs end of day)

3-hour shift Min/Max/ Ave
packages *3* */71 / 31*
Shift Start time to last package time *0:24 / 2:58 / 1:55*
mileage *17 / 88 / 40*
Hub Time* 1:27 / 0:06 / 0:26*


----------



## danadiana (Jul 21, 2016)

3.5 hr is a 4 hr in disguise, actually I've had 4 hr blocks that had less stops and packages than the new 3.5 hr. I think if they released a 1/2 hr block people would take it


----------



## pepe_inaki (Jul 5, 2016)

danadiana said:


> 3.5 hr is a 4 hr in disguise, actually I've had 4 hr blocks that had less stops and packages than the new 3.5 hr. I think if they released a 1/2 hr block people would take it


This week get a block or connect to another is very hard /impossible.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

danadiana said:


> 3.5 hr is a 4 hr in disguise, actually I've had 4 hr blocks that had less stops and packages than the new 3.5 hr. I think if they released a 1/2 hr block people would take it


This is exactly right. The new 3.5 hour block is essentially a pay cut to people who work 4 hour blocks regularly. And now the last 4 blocks I've come across in the app, including my reserve offers yesterday, have all been 3 or 3.5 hours. I think they realize from the data that they've collected that they've been "overpaying" for the vast majority of 4 hour blocks. And with the limitations in storage space that sedans present they can't up the workload. I'm assuming they're trying to phase out the 4 hour blocks completely.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Here's a new one for my warehouse, start times every 15 mins instead of on the half hour


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> Here's a new one for my warehouse, start times every 15 mins instead of on the half hour
> View attachment 130564


 Are your 3 hour blocks always $66? That's 22 per hour. 
WTF is the advantage to cut back a block by an hour, reduce your overall pay by $6 but increase your hourly but $4?????

What kind of shit are these people smoking!!!??


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Are your 3 hour blocks always $66? That's 22 per hour.
> WTF is the advantage to cut back a block by an hour, reduce your overall pay by $6 but increase your hourly but $4?????
> 
> What kind of shit are these people smoking!!!??


No, we're almost always at 18/hr, must be a super busy morning.... And our warehouse still does 4's and 3.5's too....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> No, we're almost always at 18/hr, must be a super busy morning.... And our warehouse still does 4's and 3.5's too....


 Got it! Would be nice to see so many options on our screens here in Miami. I haven't seen more than one offer at a time for months. 
You must have a pretty efficient warehouse to load that many routes in 1 1/4 hours and every 15 minutes!

Just doesn't make much sense what they're doing honestly, but most of what amazon does defies logic.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

This kind of view doesn't happen very often, but sundays and mondays are the busiest times at our warehouse. We also drive into our warehouse and back into marked bays to load, between the two halves of our loading area around 50 cars can be loading at a time


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I would love if they did the 15 minutes thing here.

And they haven't had four hour blocks here since December.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I would love if they did the 15 minutes thing here.
> 
> And they haven't had four hour blocks here since December.


 Our warehouse could never pull off such time slots. Just not enough capacity and the setup wouldn't allow it. We have what I call a "cattle chute", 2 lanes wide and little space to drive around slower loaders.

They are slowly weaning us off the 4 hour blocks. They pop up but fewer and fewer.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I got this email this morning...










NEW BLOCK LENGTHS | *Now Available*

As we continue to optimize the Amazon Flex program, we are now offering a variety of block lengths. Here's what you may see in the Amazon Flex app.






















*How is a block's length determined?* We take various factors into account when planning block lengths, such as proximity of delivery locations, size of packages, and vehicle size.

*What does this mean for you?* A variety of delivery block lengths give you even more flexibility when planning your own schedule.

Any questions?

Contact Support through the Amazon Flex app.

Thank you for delivering smiles,

The Amazon Flex Team

So I go to my warehouse workers and ask them if there are 4 hour or 3.5 hour blocks? They said "No".


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think in Socal, it's only in Irvine that has those 0.5 hr blocks. 

As for the size of the packages, I think it's a joke sometimes. In the last couple of days, I've gotten several packages marked oversized and they were approximately 10"x8"x6".


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

danadiana said:


> 3.5 hr is a 4 hr in disguise, actually I've had 4 hr blocks that had less stops and packages than the new 3.5 hr. I think if they released a 1/2 hr block people would take it


We can thank the Uber/ant culture for the drivers who take whatever slop is thrown at them


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> We can thank the Uber/ant culture for the drivers who take whatever slop is thrown at them


Because if it was too good, they wouldn't be able to grab it. Bot user took it all.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> It all averages out in the long run. You'll never have 4 hr blocks that takes 2 hrs all the time. Some will take 3. A few will take close to 4.


10 pax today and it took me actual three hours for three hour block 6-9pm. 21 pax the other night for a three hour block (5:30-8:30pm) and barely had time to spare. It isn't just the number of pax, it's distances (add rush hour traffic) between all pax in Chicagoland area. I had all re attempts tonight from Lisle Dch, apartments and one house not even on Google maps address. From 127th in Plainfield To Carol Stream north of North Avenue, about 50 miles as the crow flies. In summary, the trip planner must account for distances (add traffic) between pax deliveries to determine the number of pax per block.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

All the time rules are out the window on re-attempt delivery blocks. You will (usually) put 2-3x miles on your car (with 1/10th of the normal package count) and it will take forever to finish. Just say no.

g


----------



## Lui (Nov 21, 2016)

gaj said:


> All the time rules are out the window on re-attempt delivery blocks. You will (usually) put 2-3x miles on your car (with 1/10th of the normal package count) and it will take forever to finish. Just say no.
> 
> g


Happened to me too...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Dla3,DLA7,dla8 and dla9 all have the .5 hr blocks.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well it was good while it lasted! My warehouse just sent out a email saying they are doing 3 hour and 3.5 hour blocks now. They said it is to help us with more flexible schedules but they are just doing it to save money. They are sending me a bunch of 3 hour and 3.5 hour reserved blocks which I turned down. A am guessing within a month all the 4 hour blocks will be done with and we will still get the same 60 plus packages for less money.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Same all over. Don't worry, plenty of new drivers are ready to take your blocks, doing more work for less money.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I wasn't really planning on working for Amazon much longer anyway. I am going to college this fall and I don't think the shifts will fall in where I need them to. So I am going to have to find another job. I bet in a few years Amazon is going to have it where everyone is doing 4 hours worth of work for $10 a hour, and there are people stupid enough to do it for that much money.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Same all over. Don't worry, plenty of new drivers are ready to take your blocks, doing more work for less money.


I never found 3 hour blocks to be 'more work for less money' -- on average they take about the same percentage of time of the actual 3 hours as 4 hour blocks do.
That said, they DO take more miles/gas on average for the amount of money you get.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I never found 3 hour blocks to be 'more work for less money' -- on average they take about the same percentage of time of the actual 3 hours as 4 hour blocks do.
> That said, they DO take more miles/gas on average for the amount of money you get.


Yeah they figured out most of the flex drivers were finishing the shifts in 2-3 hours so that is why they are switching to 3 hour and 3.5 hour shifts. They were saving a ton money anyway using us instead of paying full-time drivers with benifits. Now they figured out they can save a little more money. Watch and see in less than a few years they will cut the pay down to $10-$12 a hour because they will be people stupid enough to trash their cars for that much.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I know DLA8 is "testing" the block lengths. First day of what I consider a test, there were several 5.5 hr blocks, the next day, there were 5 hr blocks and no more 5.5 hr blocks. On the 3rd day, 5 hr blocks are gone replaced with 4.5 hr blocks. Racks went to similar areas.


----------



## dsmith4712 (Jan 29, 2018)

Amazon just tried to stiff me with a 3 1/2 route in a 3 hr block. When I asked the blue vest how long the route was he said 3:27 minutes. I pointed out that it was a 3 hr block. His answer was the system rounds down. LOL The rural route was almost an 1 hr away with 36 packages. For those that work rural you know 1 hour for 36 stops is a no go. I told him I would be happy to deliver if he wanted to make it a 3 1/2 block. He said no it was a good shift. So I told him you can't round down when it comes to time for pay and asked where I should leave all the packages I had already scanned? Is it worth sending this to amazonflex-support?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

dsmith4712 said:


> Amazon just tried to stiff me with a 3 1/2 route in a 3 hr block. When I asked the blue vest how long the route was he said 3:27 minutes. I pointed out that it was a 3 hr block. His answer was the system rounds down. LOL The rural route was almost an 1 hr away with 36 packages. For those that work rural you know 1 hour for 36 stops is a no go. I told him I would be happy to deliver if he wanted to make it a 3 1/2 block. He said no it was a good shift. So I told him you can't round down when it comes to time for pay and asked where I should leave all the packages I had already scanned? Is it worth sending this to amazonflex-support?


That's very rare how many times do you finish and your an hour earlier or so

I think it all evens out


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Ant that's the exact response you will get from support. We see that you have done 4hr blocks in 3 hrs


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Not sure what math you're using? Saying they need to up the package count to 100-120 is just ridiculous!
> It's rare to complete an actual route(4 hour block) in 2 hours. Most people who say that are talking about the time it takes to drop packages.
> Most 4 hour routes take 3-3.5 hours from BLOCK START TIME to last package drop. If you have packages to return that will use up
> the remaining time on a 4 hour block. And that most definitely has to be factored in as it's become more common as they push to keep packages moving out of the warehouse.
> ...


This


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

At Riverside we no longer have the .5 hour blocks


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

dsmith4712 said:


> Amazon just tried to stiff me with a 3 1/2 route in a 3 hr block. When I asked the blue vest how long the route was he said 3:27 minutes. I pointed out that it was a 3 hr block. His answer was the system rounds down. LOL The rural route was almost an 1 hr away with 36 packages. For those that work rural you know 1 hour for 36 stops is a no go. I told him I would be happy to deliver if he wanted to make it a 3 1/2 block. He said no it was a good shift. So I told him you can't round down when it comes to time for pay and asked where I should leave all the packages I had already scanned? Is it worth sending this to amazonflex-support?


I agree with you, Amazon can't _assume _you'll get the route done sooner than your block is over and they can't tell you "it all evens out" .. if you took it and went over your block, email support - i've had them pay me an entire extra block for only going over 7 minutes before.

nothing in our contract says we have to work for free.


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

dsmith4712 said:


> Amazon just tried to stiff me with a 3 1/2 route in a 3 hr block. When I asked the blue vest how long the route was he said 3:27 minutes. I pointed out that it was a 3 hr block. His answer was the system rounds down. LOL The rural route was almost an 1 hr away with 36 packages. For those that work rural you know 1 hour for 36 stops is a no go. I told him I would be happy to deliver if he wanted to make it a 3 1/2 block. He said no it was a good shift. So I told him you can't round down when it comes to time for pay and asked where I should leave all the packages I had already scanned? Is it worth sending this to amazonflex-support?


I always check the time before I start scanning. I had a 3.5 hr block time slot before and when I checked the sheet it was a 4 hr route they were giving me. I told blue vest unless they are paying me for 4 hrs this route will be staying here.

It was nothing more than a worker put the wrong rack and he switched the rack with a 3.5 hr.


----------



## gjenn1966 (Apr 23, 2017)

I am female and older and have never had trouble completing a 3 hour block on time.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I got hit with a 4 hour rack for a 3 hour block time a handful of times. It. Was. Not. Fun.


Jeff1205 said:


> I always check the time before I start scanning. I had a 3.5 hr block time slot before and when I checked the sheet it was a 4 hr route they were giving me. I told blue vest unless they are paying me for 4 hrs this route will be staying here.
> 
> It was nothing more than a worker put the wrong rack and he switched the rack with a 3.5 hr.


I got hit with a 4 hour rack for a 3 hour block time a couple of times. It. Was. Not. Fun.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Brandon Wilson said:


> I got hit with a 4 hour rack for a 3 hour block time a handful of times. It. Was. Not. Fun.
> 
> I got hit with a 4 hour rack for a 3 hour block time a couple of times. It. Was. Not. Fun.


And you took it?


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> And you took it?


It was a mix up . By mix up I mean some enterprising individual switched their cart for what was supposed to be mine and no one knew which route was which since there were no route # attached.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

"Sorry, Oh Vested One -- N.M.P."

(Not My Problem)


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

They should have found you another one or removed some of the packages


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

miauber1x831 said:


> WTF?? 3.5 hour blocks now??
> 
> It's nonsense. I want $72, no less than that. I don't want to get paid $9 less for the same mileage, especially when the block length is just an estimate and not even guaranteed.


OP you're basically getting paid the same rate for a shorter/longer block time.

Base $20/hr in CA and approx $18 everywhere else in the country. Those 3.5h for $77 are typical in Bay Area. They usually get offered at $2 to $3 over base $20. Which is a positive trend. So it's only a problem if that 3.5h block offer drops below $70 in the Bay area. The pricing is going to be different in your region/area. Just do the math.

What's really the problem? Is it a block scheduling issue on your end? If so, know that Amazon doesn't care. Adapt or quit.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Not sure what math you're using? Saying they need to up the package count to 100-120 is just ridiculous!
> It's rare to complete an actual route(4 hour block) in 2 hours. Most people who say that are talking about the time it takes to drop packages.
> Most 4 hour routes take 3-3.5 hours from BLOCK START TIME to last package drop. If you have packages to return that will use up
> the remaining time on a 4 hour block. And that most definitely has to be factored in as it's become more common as they push to keep packages moving out of the warehouse.
> ...


^^
This.
Longest distance I've ever driven Flex from a Bay Area WH was to Walnut Creek. A risky 4hr block on Friday that started at 1pm. Took 35 min driving in and some 2h 45min to 3h delivery time. Previously factored the remaining 30min for NSL/UTA/BC packages back to WH. But lucked out and didn't have any returns on that 4h-$100 hr block.

impoorlikeyou : btw a 100-120 piece count is white van territory. This is Amazon's official legion of delivery contractors. They're independent 3rd party logistics companies that hire FT and PT company trained drivers. I did a stint with one of these couple months back. Excellent pay/benefits and bonuses for the most efficient drivers. Overwheming flow of work, so zero need to fish/script for blocks. But the early AM start time was deal breaking.

As a Flex compact/sedan driver, you'd rarely get a piece count that high unless you're rolling in an SUV.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Now you're talking out of your ass!


Not really. That was more from ignorance than trolling.

impoorlikeyou doesn't realize that anywhere in Redlands != commuter parking lot that is SoCal LA or NorCal Bay area 

Edit: lol at thread necromancy. OP hasn't been around since Oct of last year. 
/thread>


----------



## dsmith4712 (Jan 29, 2018)

Glad to hear San Francisco is paying a base of $20hr since gas is at $3.10gal. West Sac DSM1 is still at$18 hr base and still giving out some 3.5 hr routes for 3 hr blocks that are 40 miles away (80+ miles for $54, cmon). I do not care how fast you can deliver if you are travelling that distance with 45+ packages in a rural route. They know they are over the time but do not care that drivers eat the cost (aka work for free).

Please do not buy into the mantra "it all evens out" when more than 40 percent of routes are long distance. Painful to watch drivers see that their DSM1 routes are to Shingle Springs, Loomis, and Auburn. Amazon gives these to the Flex drivers since the commercial white van folks will not do these routes because they can't make a profit. The flex driver has to accept the route if he/she wants to keep working. 

3 hr $54 - 80+ miles
3.5 $63 - 90+ miles
4hr $72 - 90+miles
5hr $90 - 110 miles and these blocks are only available to larger vehicles with the worst gas mileage

Wouldn't it be equitable if there could be some differential for these longer distances? How do we enact change?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Stop accepting them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha you should get a 3hr that goes 102 miles and takes nearly 4hrs. to complete with one return. F that, they better not pull the shit today.

Edit; as I have another 3hr today. Update just got a email back and $36 has been credited to my account.


----------

